# Massive algae outbreak HELP



## riguitin (Dec 12, 2010)

Massive algae outbreak 
So here is a bit of info about my tank 
I have a 65 gallon tank that I planted I have some narrow leave Amazon swords one Amazon sword some crypt jungle vals one onion plant and some cobomba. To this tank I add co2 the method of diffusion is a co2 ladder. My live stock is 5 discus one angel 10 neon 2 corry and some shrimps.
My problem is that the whole tank is covered in algae its driving me off the wall I’ve tries cleaning some of the leave with a tooth brush inside the tank with negative results my idea is to drain the tank keep at least 75 to 80 % of the water in buckets and completely clean one by one of my plants and drift wood glass filter everything.
Is this a good plan or does anyone have any other ideas before I do this any help would be incredibly appreciated thanks a million
It seems that am an expert at growing all types of algae and not plants lol


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

There are some snails that will clean it up for you and not multiply.. not sure of the species...

Some things you can do to prevent... cut back on how much you are feeding the fish, does the tank get any direct sunlight? That will do it too.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

what kind of algae is it? is it only on the glass? or on the plants. is it stringy or spotty? 

Pictures would help you get an answer. 
Also how long the tank has been up and running.

Are you adding too much co2? or too much time on the light?


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll second Trance's sentiment... we need more information to go on here. lighting, filtration (flow), water parameters would all help.

I can tell you that those Hegel Co2 ladders are notoriously useless and only really work in 10 gallons or less. If you need a cheep Co2 set look at building one our of a small plastic gas can and pick up one of the cheap Co2 diffusers from AI, they work surprisingly well given the price point.

You may also want to look at this.. 
http://rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I think we need to know more about your lighting. You may have too much and not enough fast growing plants. I agree that DIY CO2 is pretty useless on a tank of that size, though you could add a second. Here's a couple of ideas for you; lots of fast growing stem plants will take away nutrients from the algae(i.e. limnophilia sessiflora, hygrophylia polysperma, rotalas and ludwigias), nerites snails are the algae "vacuums" of the aquarium world and don't breed in fresh water(but do like to lay eggs around the tank), bristlenoses are pretty awesome too, and limiting your light period might help too. Hope this helps and good luck!!


----------

